# "فى البداء"تثبت ازلية السيد المسيح



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
  [FONT=&quot]الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
  [FONT=&quot]اليوم نتحدث عن اول ما جاء فى الانجيل بحسبالبشير يوحنا حيث ورد فالانجيل كلمتين"فى البداء" سنوضح الان ما معنى فى البداء وهل هى دليل على لاهوت السيد المسيح له المجد؟؟ام انه تشبه البداء الكونى ,ونستعرض بعض الشبهات الموجودة حول هذا الموضوع,فالسيد المسيح كائن اذلى وكمانقول عنه فالقداس"[FONT=&quot]، غير المبتدئ، الأبدي، غير الزمني، الذي لا يحدر، غير المفحوص، غير المستحيل، خالق الكّل، مخلص الجميع. غافر خطايانا، منقذ حياتنا من الفساد. مكللنا بالمراحم والرأفات[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]"اصلى الى الرب ان يكون هذا العمل مفيد للجميع,فانا لا اتدعى المعرفة بل من انا بنعمه الله.ما انا الا متلصص ,اقتبس من ابحاث اساتذة سهرو على ابحاثهم,واتيت انا فتعلمت منهم[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]بركة صلوات مارمرقس والبابا بطرس[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]والبابا كيرلس السادس والبابا شنودة[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وجميع مصاف القدسين والشهداء [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]راجيا صلواتكم لضعفى[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]0أ\ملخص الموضوع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب\الرد بالتفصيل:ـ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1\شرح النص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2\لغويا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 ازلية الميسح فالكتاب المقدس[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4\-شبهات  والرد عليه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5\تفسيرات الاباء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]0أ\ملخص الموضوع[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ان فى قول الانجيل:ـ"فى البداء"هنااشارة واضحة لازليه السيد المسيح,وهى فى اليونانى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]en archee een[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهى تعنى الرئاسة واصل الوجود و المصدر والمتسلط,وفى سياق النص نجد ان الاشارة هنا ليست الىاشارة زمنية انما المقصود هو بدء ما قبل البداء,السابق للخليقة,والكلمة المستخدمة هنا تختلف عن الكلمة الواردة فى مقدمة سفر التكوين 1:1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" في البدء  خلق الله السموات والأرض[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فكلمة البداء فى سفر التكوين هى(براشيت)اى البداء فى الخلق اما قول معلمنا يوحنا فيقصد البداء الذى يسبق بداء الخليقة,فيكون قصد سفر يوحنا الازلية,اما مقصد سفرالتكوين هو البداء الزمنى وقت الخلقة[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وكما نقول فالقداس الالهى([/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " *غير المبتدىء الأبدي. غير الزمني. الذي لا يحد*)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ب\الرد بالتفصيل:ـ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1\شرح النص[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اولا النص يوحنا1:1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. فِي الْبَدْءِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4. فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5. وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6. كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]8. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]10. كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11. إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]12. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]13. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]14. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا شرح النص:ـ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]εν αρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]يتحدث النص فيقول:ـفى البداء كان الكلمة,والبداء هنا ليس بداء زمنى وقتى بل هو البداء الذى يسبق البداء ,او البداء الذى يسبق الخليقة ,فهو الكائن الابدى الازلى بلا بداية اى الاول والاخر,والالف والياء,والبداية والنهاية,ولعلنا نقراء تلك التعبيرات فى سفر الرؤيا,وهنا اشارة ايضا اليه بانه قبل الكون  كما قال هو:قبل كون العالم"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" (يو17: 5).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهو الخالق الموجود قبل البداء ,ذلك البداء الذى ليس له بداية ,ذلك البداء الذى  هو خارج حدود الزمان,فهو خالق الكل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot],كما جاء فالعهد القديم فقيل:ـ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" بكلمة الرب خلقت السموات " (مز33: 6وقيل ايضا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " *ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل* " (مي5: 2).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وايضا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنت هو وسنوك لن تفنى " (مز102: 27)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهنا اشارة للازلية,ولا يوجد ازلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الا يهوة,ونجد فى العهد الجديد يقول:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح" (1يو1: 1-3[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فنجد فى هذا النص عده اقوال رائعه –انه الحياة الابدية وتلك الحياة كانت عند الاب ولكن فى ملىء الزمان ظهرت لنا,فهنا اشارةاخرىايضا لازلية الابن المرتبطة بازلية الاب[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]-وفى قوله([/FONT][FONT=&quot]والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " (يو1: 14)،[/FONT][FONT=&quot])فهو يقول انه كان فى البداء ولكن فى ملىء الزمان الله ظهر فالجسد فعرفنا سرالتقوى,هو غير زمنى ولكنه اصبح زمنى[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]-فى البداء يشرحه يوحنا المعمدان فيقول:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " (يو1: 30)،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فمن المعروف ان يوحنا المعمدان اكبر من يسوعالمسيح ولكنه يقصد انه ازلى ,ولعل هذا ما قاله رب المجد يحنما قال:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم *أنا كائن* " (يو8: 58[/FONT][FONT=&quot])ومن المعروف ايضا ان هناك فارق زمنى كبير جدا بين ابراهيم ويسوع المسيح,فيكون الانجيل بذلك يشرح معنى"فى البداء"فهو قبلالمعمدان هو قبل ابراهيم,بل ويزيد الامر وضوح فيقول:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:قبل كون العالم"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" (يو17: 5)وايضا فى نفس المعنى يقول:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" لأنك أحببتني قبل أنشاء العالم " (يو17: 24)،[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهو الخالق ولا يمكن للخالق ان يوجد بعد وجود الخليقة فهو [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-فالكلمة هو هو رئيس البداية ومنشائها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-وكلمة "كان"[/FONT] een من فعل الكينونة"اكون"زمن الماضى الناقص التام المستمر فى الماضى الى الا زمن,اى البداء الذى لا بداية له اى انه كائن منذا الازل وكان موجود ومازال موجود واذا كان المقصود ب(مان وموجود ومازال موجود,الازمنة المعروفة ماضى وحاضر ومستقبل)الا ان البداء المقصود هنا هو اكبر من ذلك بل وخارج تلك الازمنة فهى محدودة بالنسبة له​ [FONT=&quot]-يعلق ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط فيقول:ـ"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قبل أن يبدأ البدء كان الكلمة موجوداً، ويمكن أن تترجم الآية حرفياً " عندما بدأ البدء كان الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vencent’s W. S. NT P. 29[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]-جائت كلمة كان [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ἦ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] اربع مرات تقريبا وكله تشير الى ما قبل الخلقة وما هو قبل الزمان[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]εν αρχη [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ην[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ο λογος και ο λογος [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ην[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] προς τον θεον και θεος [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ην[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ο λογος[/FONT]*​ 




[FONT=&quot]New International Version (©1984)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]New Living Translation (©2007)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* the Word already existed. The Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]English Standard Version (©2001)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]New American Standard Bible (©1995)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Holman Christian Standard Bible (©2009)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]International Standard Version (©2012)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning*, the Word existed. The Word was with God, and the Word was God. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Aramaic Bible in Plain English (©2010)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the origin* The Word had been existing and That Word had been existing with God and That Word was himself God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* the Word already existed. The Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]King James 2000 Bible (©2003)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]American King James Version[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]American Standard Version[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Douay-Rheims Bible[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*IN the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Darby Bible Translation[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]English Revised Version[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Webster's Bible Translation[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Weymouth New Testament[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]World English Bible[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Young's Literal Translation[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*In the beginning* was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God;[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot]3\لغويا[/FONT]

*قاموس سترونج*​ α[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]ρχή 
arche[FONT=&quot]̄[/FONT] 
_ar-khay‘ _
From 756 (properly abstract) a _commencement_, or (concrete) _chief_ (in various applications of order, time, place or rank): - beginning, corner, (at the, the) first (estate), magistrate, power, principality, principle, rule​ 
*قاموس ثيلور*
*G746*​ α[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]ρχή​ arche[FONT=&quot]̄[/FONT]​ *Thayer Definition:*​ 1) beginning, origin​ 2) the person or thing that commences, the first person or thing in a series, the leader​ 3) that by which anything begins to be, the origin, the active cause​ 4) the extremity of a thing​ 4a) of the corners of a sail​ 5) the first place, principality, rule, magistracy​ 
*فملخص معني الكلمه يوناني هو بداية وممكن تستخدم للبداية الوقتيه الزمنية ولكن ايضا  تستخدم بمعني المتسلط علي البدء ومصدر البدء وواجد البدء ,ويمكن ان يسبقة كلمتين(ابو –كاى)* وتلك الاضافة تشير الى الزمن المحدد
*α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]πό[/FONT]**apo**apo**‘ **A**primary particle**; “**off**”**, **that is**, **away** (**from something near), in various senses** (**of**place, time, or relation**; **literally or figuratively): - (X here**-) **after**, **ago, at**, **because of, before, by (the space of), for (-th), from, in, (out) of**, **off, (up-) on (-ce), since, with. In composition (as a prefix) it**usually denotes**separation**, **departure**, **cessation**, **completion**, **reversal**, **etc**.*​ *G575*​ *α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**πο**́*​ *apo*​ *Thayer Definition:*​ *1) of separation*​ *1a) of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place, i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ...*​ *1b) of separation of a part from the whole*​ *1b1) where of a whole some part is taken*​ *1c) of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed*​ *1d) of a state of separation, that is of distance*​ *1d1) physical, of distance of place*​ *1d2) temporal, of distance of time*​ *2) of origin*​ *2a) of the place whence anything is, comes, befalls, is taken*​ *2b) of origin of a cause*​ *Part of Speech: preposition*​ *A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: a primary particle*​ [FONT=&quot]اما كلمة كاى[/FONT]​ *G1537*​ *ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**κ**, **ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**ξ*​ *ek ex*​ *ek,** ex*​ *A primary preposition denoting origin (the point whence motion or action proceeds), from, out (of place, time or cause; literally or figuratively; direct or remote): - after, among, X are, at betwixt (-yond), by (the means of), exceedingly, (+ abundantly above), for (-th), from (among, forth, up), + grudgingly, + heartily, X heavenly, X hereby, + very highly, in, . . . ly, (because, by reason) of, off (from), on, out among (from, of), over, since, X thenceforth, through, X unto, X vehemently, with (-out). Often used in composition, with the same general import; often of completion.*​ *[FONT=&quot]G1537[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]ἐκ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] / [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἐξ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ek[/FONT][FONT=&quot] / [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ex[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Thayer Definition:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]1) out of, from, by, away from[/FONT]​ *وتستخدم للتحديد فيكون زمن محدد لارشي*​ *يوحنا **1: 1** فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّ*​ *Εν α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἦ[/FONT]**ν ο**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Λόγος, καὶ ο[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Λόγος [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἦ[/FONT]**ν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς **[FONT=&quot]ἦ[/FONT]**ν ο**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Λόγος[/FONT]**.*​ كلمة اخرى فى كو1ع18*وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: **الْكَنِيسَةِ. **الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*​ *καὶ αυ**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**τός ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**στιν η**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]** κεφαλὴ του**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]** σώματος**, τη**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ς ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**κκλησίας· **[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**ς ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**στι**ν α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**ρχή**, πρωτότοκος ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**κ τω**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ν νεκρω**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ν, **[FONT=&quot]ἵ[/FONT]**να γένηται ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**ν πα**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**σιν αυ**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**τὸς πρωτεύων**,*


  [FONT=&quot]من خلال ما سبق يتضح ان كلمة ارشى تفيد الزمن المطلق غيرالمحدود,واذا اضيفت اليه كلمة ابو او اكى تفيد التحديد[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]كلمة البداء فى سفرالتكوين تفيد الوقت لا الازلية,اما ما يخص اذليه الله فهى[/FONT]*roshe*[FONT=&quot] وهى ما جائت فى سفر الامثال [/FONT]
*8: 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض*​ *H7218*
*ראשׁ*
*ro**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**'sh*
*roshe*
*From an unused root apparently meaning to shake; the head (as most easily shaken), whether literally or figuratively (in many applications, of place, time, rank, etc.): - band, beginning, captain, chapiter, chief (-est place, man, things), company, end, X every [man], excellent, first, forefront, ([be-]) head, height, (on) high (-est part, [priest]), X lead, X poor, principal, ruler, sum, top.*
*H7218*
*ראשׁ*
*ro**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**'sh*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) head, top, summit, upper part, chief, total, sum, height, front, beginning*
*1a) head (of man, animals)*
*1b) top, tip (of mountain)*
*1c) height (of stars)*
*1d) chief, head (of man, city, nation, place, family, priest)*
*1e) head, front, beginning*
*1f) chief, choicest, best*
*1g) head, division, company, band*
*[FONT=&quot]وتفيد رئاسة زمنية ولكل الاشياء[/FONT]*
*لهذا النص(**منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض)** (LXX) وفى*​ *(LXX) **πρ**[FONT=&quot]ὸ[/FONT]** το**[FONT=&quot]ῦ[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]ἰῶ[/FONT]**νος **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**θεμελ**[FONT=&quot]ί[/FONT]**ωσ**[FONT=&quot]έ[/FONT]**ν με **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT]**ρχ**[FONT=&quot]ῇ[/FONT]**,*​ واضافة كاى هنا تفيد حسب السياق معنى خالق الزمن,​ [FONT=&quot]تعنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]α[/FONT][FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ρχή[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] فنلخص ما سبق فنقول:ـان كلمة[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الرياسة اصل الوجود المصدر او المتسلط على البداية او بدء، مبتدأ، ابتداء، بداية، بداءة، يبتدئ. رئيس.[/FONT]​ واذا اضيت اليه كلمة(ابو او كلمة كاى)فهى تشير الى التحديد الزمنى​ Ekeh[FONT=&quot]=Apo[/FONT]​ 
وهذا ما تغافل عنه المشكك فى وضع قرائت الايات التى تحتوى على(فى البداء)وقاس عليه تلك الايه فى يوحنا1:!​ 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]4 ازلية الميسح فالكتاب المقدس
*[FONT=&quot]لن  يقتصر موضوعازلية المسيح فى ايه واحد فقط بل هو نتاج عدة ايات من  الانجيل,اذا وضعت كل تلك الاياتمعا تُخرج للقارىء عقيدة جميلة وثابتة  راسخة,فنحن لا نعتمد علىايه واحدة فقط بل على كل نص فالانجيل,فتجد ازلية  وابدية رب المجد يسوع المسيح فى كل الانجيل واضحة وجليلة فنجد ازلية وابدية  المسيح بوضوح كما سنوضح فيما يلى:ـ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]1-ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر (2بط3: 18)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكي يتمجد الآب في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى الآبدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]آمين[/FONT]**-2 (1**[FONT=&quot]بط4: 11[/FONT]**)*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالاياتان تشيران الى المجد والسلطان الابدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يو8: 58[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- 3[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنا يسوع... أنا أصل وذرية داود" (رؤ22: 16[/FONT]*​ *( **[FONT=&quot]5-هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذي من [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سبط يهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، أصل داود" (رؤ5: 5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى  تلك الايات يقول انه قيل ابراهيم موجود وهو اصل داود ومن المعروف ان  ابراهيم وداود قد سبقو ميلاد المسيح بازمنة كثيرة,فالاشارة هنا الى الازلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6-"  مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذى كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم"  (يو17: 5) ويقول له أيضًا " لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17: 24[/FONT]*​ *,**[FONT=&quot]وهنا يوضح انه موجود قبل تكوين وانشاء العالم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7-كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1ع3)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وان كانت كل الاشياء به وبغيره لم تكن فهو موجود قبل كل تلك الاشياء اى ازلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسًا واليوم وإلى الأبد (عب13: 8)[/FONT]**8-*​ *[FONT=&quot]9-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى28: 20)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهو يقول لهم انه موجود حتى لانقضاء العالم بل وما بعد الانقضاء فانا لست زمنى بلالزمن فى حضرتى ويشير دانيال الى ذلك فيقول:ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] النبي " سلطانه أبدي ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا7: 14)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10-ونجد فى نبؤة عن السيد المسيح تقول:ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطًا على [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إسرائيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى5: 2).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فالوصف هنا ازلى(مخارجه منذ الازل)ولعل يشرح هذا الخروج الازلى ما جاء فى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](1كو1: 24) أنه خرج من الآب منذ الأزل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وهو البداءة نفسه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]καὶ αυ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]τός ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στιν η[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] κεφαλὴ του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] σώματος, τη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κκλησίας· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στιν α[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχή[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], πρωτότοκος ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ τω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν νεκρω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἵ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]να γένηται ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν πα[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σιν αυ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]τὸς πρωτεύων,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot],[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ونجد فى سفرالرؤيا الكثير والكثير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُوحَنَّا، إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ الْكَائِنِ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، وَمِنَ السَّبْعَةِ الأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ عَرْشِهِ،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος λεγει ο κυριος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 8[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَالأَرْبَعَةُ  الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا،  وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً  قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21:6[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،  الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ  مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]καὶ ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἶ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]πέ μοι· γέγοναν. ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]γώ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, η[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] α[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχὴ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] καὶ τὸ τέλος. ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]γὼ τω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] διψω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ντι δώσω ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ τη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς πηγη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὕ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]δατος τη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς ζωη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς δωρεάν[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11: 17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قَائِلِينَ: «نَشْكُرُكَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، لأَنَّكَ أَخَذْتَ قُدْرَتَكَ الْعَظِيمَةَ وَمَلَكْتَ[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]وهناك الكثير والكثير من ايات الانجيل والعهد القديم ولكن فضلنا ان نذكر القليل فقط .,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]5\-شبهات  والرد عليه[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المشكك:ـ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما معنى كلمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]البدء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟ ويجيب النصارى أي الأزل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لكن ذلك لا يسلم لهم ، فإن الكلمة وردت في الدلالة على معانٍ منها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقت بداية الخلق والتكوين كما جاء في بداية سفر التكوين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Gen 1:1 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وترد بمعنى وقت نزول الوحي ، كما في قول كاتب إنجيل متَّى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Mat 19:8 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقد تطلق على فترة معهودة من الزمن كما في قول لوقا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Luk 1:2 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أي في أول رسالة المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومثله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
1Jn 2:7 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، لَسْتُ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً، بَلْ وَصِيَّةً قَدِيمَةً كَانَتْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْبَدْءِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْوَصِيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي سَمِعْتُمُوهَا مِنَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْبَدْءِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومثله أيضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Joh 6:64 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ». لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومثله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Joh 8:44 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْبَدْءِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى  تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ  كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*
*وللرد نقول:ـ*​ *سفر التكوين [ 1 : 1 ] ( في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ) **. أي في أول التكوين أو الخلق لا في الأزل .*​ *H7225*​ *ראשׁית*​ *re**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**'shı**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**yth*​ *ray-sheeth'*​ *From the same as H7218; the first, in place, time, order or rank (specifically a firstfruit): - beginning, chief (-est), first (-fruits, part, time), principal thing.*​ _H7225_​ *ראשׁית*​ *re**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**'shı**[FONT=&quot]̂[/FONT]**yth*​ *BDB Definition:*​ *1) first, beginning, best, chief*​ *1a) beginning*​ *1b) first*​ *1c) chief*​ *1d) choice part*​ فهنا الحديث عن الزمن والمكان اى تحديد​ *متى اصحاح 8**:19 ( ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا ) . أي من عهد الزيجة . لا في الأزل .*​ *λεγει αυτοις οτι μωσης προς την σκληροκαρδιαν υμων επετρεψεν υμιν απολυσαι τας γυναικας υμων απ αρχης δε ου γεγονεν ουτως*​ *لوقا [ 1 : 2 ] ( كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء ) أي من أول خدمة المسيح لا في الأزل *​ *καθὼς παρέδοσαν η**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]μι[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν οι[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]π[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ς** αυ**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]τόπται καὶ υ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]πηρέται γενόμενο[/FONT]**ι του**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] λόγου[/FONT]**,*​ *[FONT=&quot]1: 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين و خداما للكلمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكلمة بدء هنا مضاف اليها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
ابو تستخدم لوحدها وايضا تضاف لكلمة ارشي لتحدد زمن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*​ *يوحنا [ 6 : 64 ] : ( لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ) أي من ابتداء خدمته وإتيان التلاميذ إليه لا في الأزل .*​ *[FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT]**λλ’ ε**[FONT=&quot]ἰ[/FONT]**σ**[FONT=&quot]ὶ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**ξ **[FONT=&quot]ὑ[/FONT]**μ**[FONT=&quot]ῶ[/FONT]**ν τινες ο**[FONT=&quot]ἳ[/FONT]** ο**[FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT]** πιστεύουσιν. **[FONT=&quot]ᾒ[/FONT]**δει γ**[FONT=&quot]ὰ[/FONT]**ρ**[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**ξ **[FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT]**ρχ**[FONT=&quot]ῆ[/FONT]**ς**[FONT=&quot]ὁ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ἰ[/FONT]**ησο**[FONT=&quot]ῦ[/FONT]**ς τίνες ε**[FONT=&quot]ἰ[/FONT]**σ**[FONT=&quot]ὶ[/FONT]**ν ο**[FONT=&quot]ἱ[/FONT]** μ**[FONT=&quot]ὴ[/FONT]** πιστεύοντες κα**[FONT=&quot]ὶ[/FONT]** τίς **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**στιν **[FONT=&quot]ὁ[/FONT]** παραδώσων α**[FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT]**τόν.*​ *يوحنا [ 8 : 44 ] : ( ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ) أي منذ خلق الإنسان الأول لا من بدء نفسه ، لأنه كان في البدء ملاك نور .*​ *υ**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]μει[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ς ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] πατρὸς του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] διαβόλου ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στὲ[/FONT]**, καὶ τὰς ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]πιθυμίας του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] πατρὸ[/FONT]**ς υ**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]μω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν θέλετε ποιει[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν. ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κει[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]νο[/FONT]**ς α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]νθρωποκτόνος [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἦ[/FONT]**ν α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]π[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**ς **καὶ ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν τη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] α[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ληθεία[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ου[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]χ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT]**στηκεν, **[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**τι ου**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT]**στιν α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]λήθεια ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν αυ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]τω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**ταν λαλη**[FONT=&quot]͂ͅ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] τὸ ψευ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]δος, ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ τω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν ι[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]δι[/FONT]**́ων λαλει**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**τι ψεύστης ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στὶ καὶ ο[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]** πατὴρ αυ**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]του[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**.*​ *يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 7 ] قوله : ( بل وصيته قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء ) . أي أشار به إلى بداءة إيمانهم بالمسيح .*​ *[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]**Αδελφοί, ου**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κ ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ντολὴν καινὴν γράφω υ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]μι[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν[/FONT]**, α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]λλ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ντολὴν παλαιὰν, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἣ[/FONT]**ν ε**[FONT=&quot]ἴ[/FONT]**χετε α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]π[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς· η[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ντολὴ η[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] παλαια[/FONT]**́ ε**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στιν ο[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] λόγος [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὃ[/FONT]**ν η**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]κούσατ[/FONT]**ε α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]π[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς[/FONT]**·*​ *يوحنا [ 16 : 4  ( ولم أقل لكم من البداءة لأني كنت معكم ) . أي من بداءة خدمته . لا من الأزل .*​ *[FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT]**λλ**[FONT=&quot]ὰ[/FONT]** τα**[FONT=&quot]ῦ[/FONT]**τα λελάληκα **[FONT=&quot]ὑ[/FONT]**μ**[FONT=&quot]ῖ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ἵ[/FONT]**να **[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**ταν **[FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT]**λθ**[FONT=&quot]ῃ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἡ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὥ[/FONT]**ρα α**[FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT]**τ**[FONT=&quot]ῶ[/FONT]**ν μνημονεύητε α**[FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT]**τ**[FONT=&quot]ῶ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**τι **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**γ**[FONT=&quot]ὼ[/FONT]** ε**[FONT=&quot]ἶ[/FONT]**πον **[FONT=&quot]ὑ[/FONT]**μ**[FONT=&quot]ῖ[/FONT]**ν. Τα**[FONT=&quot]ῦ[/FONT]**τα δ**[FONT=&quot]ὲ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ὑ[/FONT]**μ**[FONT=&quot]ῖ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT]**ξ **[FONT=&quot]ἄ[/FONT]**ρχης **ο**[FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT]**κ ε**[FONT=&quot]ἶ[/FONT]**πον **[FONT=&quot]ὅ[/FONT]**τι μεθ’ **[FONT=&quot]ὑ[/FONT]**μ**[FONT=&quot]ῶ[/FONT]**ν **[FONT=&quot]ἤ[/FONT]**μην**.*​ *رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 5 ] قوله : ( والآن أطلب منك بالبرية لا كأني أكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل كانت عندنا من البدء ) أي منذ سمعنا الانجيل . لا منذ الازل*​ *καὶ νυ**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ν ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρωτω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] σε, κυρία, ου[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]χ ω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̔[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς ε[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ντολὴ[/FONT]**ν γράφων σοι καινὴν, α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]λλὰ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἣ[/FONT]**ν ε**[FONT=&quot]ἴ[/FONT]**χομεν α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]π[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]᾿[/FONT]** α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ρχη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ς[/FONT]**, **[FONT=&quot]ἵ[/FONT]**να α**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]γαπω[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]͂[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]μεν α[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]λλήλους[/FONT]**.*​  [FONT=&quot]واذا طبقنا قاعدة اذا سبقت اى من الكلمتين(ابو وكااى)ارشى تفيد زمن محدد [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]6\تفسيرات الاباء
*[FONT=&quot]القديس إيريناؤس أسقف ليون*​*[FONT=&quot]" هل أنت أيها الإنسان كائن غير مخلوق وهل كنت موجودا مع الله دائماً كما كان كلمته ".[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ag. Hear. B.2.25.3[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]+روبرتسون"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]هذا " البدء " هنا، في هذه الآيات، يذهب إلى ما وراء، إلى ما قبل الزمن والخليقة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Robertson New Testament Word pictures. John. 1.1[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]+ هيلاري أسقف بواتييه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](315-67/368م):  " ما هي قوة هذه الكلمات " في البدء كان الكلمة؟ "، قروناً ولت دهوراً  أنقضت، أتخذ أي بدء تشاؤه ومع ذلك لا يمكن أن تشمله بزمن [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]".[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]N & P. Fath. 2 nd S. Vol. 10 P.209[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]+[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+* القديس كيرلس عمود الدين* " في البدء كان الكلمة " *لا يوجد ما سبق البدء. إذا ظل البدء بالحق بدءاً، لأن بدء البدء مستحيل*،  وإذا تصورنا أن شيئاً ما سبق البدء تغير البدء ولم يعد بدءاً بالمرة. وإذا  تصورنا أن شيئاً يمكن أن يسبق البدء، فإن اللغة الإنسانية سوف لا تمكننا  من الكلام لأن ما سبق البدء هو البدء المطلق والحقيقي ويصبح ما بعد ذلك ليس  بدءاً بالمرة. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]فالبدء الذي يمكن قياسه بالزمان أو المسافات سوف يتعداه الابن، فهو لا يبدأ في زمان أو مكان بل [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]هو بلا حدود فهو باطبيعة الله ويصرخ " *أنا هو الحياة*  " (يو14: 6)، ومع أن كل بداية لا يمكن أن تكون بلا نهاية لأن البداية تسمى  بداءة من زاوية خاصة وهي وجود نهاية لها، وكذلك النهاية تسمى نهاية بسبب  وجود بداية لها. وهذه البداية خاصة بالزمان والمسافة، ففي الزمان والمسافة.  البداية تعني نهاية والعكس. *أما بالنسبة للابن فالبدء ليس بدءاً زمنياً  ولا جغرافياً، فهو أزلي وأقدم من كل الدهور، ولم يولد من الآب في الزمان  لأنه " كان " مع الآب*، مثل الماء في الينبوع، أو كما قال هو " خرجت من  عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم " (يو16: 28). فإذا اعتبرنا الآب المصدر أو  الينبوع، فإن الكلمة كان فيه لأنه حكمته وقوته وصورة جوهره وشعاع مجده.  وإذا لم يكن وقت كان الآب فيه بلا حكمة وكلمة وصورة وشعاع. فإنه من الواضح  أن الابن الذي هو حكمة وكلمة وصورة الآب وشعاع مجده أمر لا يحتاج إلى إقرار  منا، فهو أزلي مثل الآب الأزلي، وإلا كيف يوصف بأن صورته الكاملة ومثاله  التام، إلا إذا كان له بوضوح ذات الجمال الذي هو على صورته [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]، شرح إنجيل يوحنا ج1.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]+القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] في يقول بأن القديس يوحنا يعني المسيح هو الأول والآخر الألف والياء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+القديس كبريانوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يؤكد بأن الألف والياء في سفر الرؤيا هو هو المسيح المخلص[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]+العلامة أوريجينوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  [أنه البداية إذ كان منذ البداية حالاً مع آدم في الفردوس وقد صار النهاية  أيّ "آدم الأخير"، محتضنًا بهذا كل البشرية منذ البداية إلى نهاية الدهور،  مهتمًا بالجميع إلى انقضاء الدهر.][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+ القديس أمبروسيوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [ليس لابن الله أية بداية، ناظرين إلى أنه هو فعلاً البداية، وليس له نهاية ذاك الذي هو "النهاية".][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. الكلمة الإلهي[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]يبدأ الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا بافتتاحية أو مقدمةتختلف عن افتتاحيةبقية الأناجيل الإزائية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]افتتاحية  مرقس الرسول تقدم وصفُا للقديس يوحنا المعمدان وعمله كملاكٍ يهيئ الطريق  أمام السيد المسيح الذي طالما اشتهى الآباء والأنبياء أن يروا يوم مجيئه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وافتتاحية  متى البشير تقدم تسلسل يسوع المسيح عن إبراهيم، وقصة ميلاده بكونه الملك  الفريد الذي جاء ليقيم مملكة داود الساقطة، ويجعل من مؤمنيه شعبًا ملوكًيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويفتتح لوقا الرسول إنجيله بمقدمة أدبية رسمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1:1-4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، يتبعها عرض لميلاد المعمدان ثم ميلاد يسوع المسيح الذي يشبع بحبه الباذل وصداقته الفريدة كل قلبٍ، ويملأ كل فراغ في الداخل[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أما  يوحنافيبدأ بالكشف عن شخصربنايسوع قبل التجسد بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، لكي  نتخطى كل زمن وننطلق إلى حضن الآب الأزلي، فنتعرف على خطة الله من نحونا  ومشيئته لخلاصنا ومجدنا الأبدي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعرفنا على ذاك الذي نشاركه مجده ونعيش معه إلى الأبد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبرزت المقدمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][1-18] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما ورد في السفر ككل أن الله يعلن عن نفسه خلال كلماته [/FONT][FONT=&quot][1-13] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما خلال أعماله [/FONT][FONT=&quot][2-5][/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأخيرًا خلال التجسد الإلهي لمجد الآب [/FONT][FONT=&quot][14-18].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]كُتبت الافتتاحية في أغلبها كقطعة شعرية متميزة  من جهة الأسلوب والمفردات عن بقية السفر مما جعل بعض الدارسين يتساءلون إن  كانت هذه الافتتاحية هي لحن كنسي اقتبسه الرسول، أو إضافة قدّمها الرسول  بعد أن كتب بقية السفر كملخص يكشف عن هدف السفر ويفسر معناه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو هي مقدمة كتبها ليُعلن عن موضوع كتابته مقدمًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن الحقيقة هي أنغاية الافتتاحية أن تقدم للقارئ شخص يسوع المسيح موضوع السفر، بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، العامل مع الآب في الخليقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بكونه الله نفسه يعلن عن الآب، ويقدمه لنا كما يقدم نفسه لنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه حكمة الله المتحدث معنا، والذي يقدم ذاته كلمة الله لكي نقتنيه سرّ حياة أبدية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه حياة الكل، ونور كل إنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا الأزلي صار جسدًا وعاش كإنسانٍ، رفضه خاصته اليهود بالرغم من شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان له[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن وُجدت بقية أمينة قبلته فصاروا أبناء الله وأعضاء في العائلة الإلهية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]في كل صباح نتغنى بهذه المقدمة وما يليها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1:1-17)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،  لكي ما ندرك أن بدايتنا اليومية الجديدة مصدرها الالتقاء بذاك الذي وحده  يرفعنا إلى ما فوق الزمن ليدخل بنا إلى حضن أبيه، دون أن يحتقر الزمن أو  يستخف به، بل يقدسه كطريق للعبور إلى ما وراء الزمن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في صلاة باكر نتذكر أن مسيحنا المخلص هو الألفا والأومجا، البداية والنهاية، فنتمتع ببداية مقدسة ونهاية مجيدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يقول *القديس أغسطينوس*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][79] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن صديقه سمبليشيوس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Simplicius[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أخبره بأن فيلسوفًا أفلاطونيًا قال بأن هذه العبارات التي جاءت في بداية إنجيل يوحنا تستحق أن تُكتب بحروفٍ من ذهبٍ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وذكر متى هنري عن فرنسيس جوني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Francis[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Junius[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي فقد كل القيم الدينية في شبابه، وقد استعادها بنعمة الله خلال قراءته لهذه الأعداد عن غير قصدٍ منه، قدمها له والده[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شعر بقوتها وسلطانها عليه فقضى يومه كله لا يُدرك أين هو ولا ما كان يفعله، وكان جسمه مرتعبًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكان ذلك اليوم هو بداية حياته الروحية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تقدم لنا العبارات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](1-13) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثمان حقائق عظمى عن شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، وهي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]أ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان ولا يزال الأزلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" *[1].*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان ولا يزال الأقنوم المتمايز عن أبيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وكان عند الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" *[1].*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان الكلمة ولا يزال هو الله [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][2].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]د [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو شريك مع الآب في الأزلية [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][2].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]ه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو خالق المسكونة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][3].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو مصدر كل حياة ونور [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]ز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإله الذي يعلن عن ذاته للعالم الساقط [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][10].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]خ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دخل إلى عالم الإنسان، وخاصته لم تقبله [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، أما الذين قبلوه فنالوا ميلادًا جديدًا [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][12-13].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللوغوس[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]جاء في النسخة الكلدانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chaldee[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في إعادة صياغة العهد القديم دعوة المسيّا بكلمة[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Memra[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة يهوه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأن الكثير من الأمور الواردة في العهد القديم التي تحققت بالرب، إنما تمت بكلمة الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأيضًا تعلم اليهود بوجه عام أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كانت مع الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]تُستخدم كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لوغوس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بمعنيين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة التي يُحبل بها[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]endiathetasLogos[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]، أي الفكر الذي تحبل به النفس، خلاله تتحقق كل الأعمال، وهي واحدة مع النفس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذلك لاق بالأقنوم الثاني أن يُحسب كلمة الله، مولودًا من الآب بكونه الحكمة الأساسي الأزلي؛ *ليس شيء أكثر يقينًا من أننا نفكر، وليس شيء أكثر غموضًا من معرفة كيف نفكر*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة المنطوق بها[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]Logos[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]prophorika[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]، التي هي الكلام، وهو الإشارة الطبيعية لما في الذهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هكذا المسيح هو الكلمة التي تحدث به الآب في آخر الأيام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]عب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2:1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ويوجهنا لكي نسمع له [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]مت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5:17). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خبرنا عن ذهن الآب كما يخبرنا الكلام عما في فكر الإنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه الكلمة الذي يحدثنا بما للآب، إذ هو الحق والآمين، والشاهد الصادق للذهن الإلهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا يختلف عن يوحنا المعمدان الذي هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صوت صارخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وليس الكلمة الإلهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يقارن *القديس أغسطينوس* بين الخبز الذي يشبع البطن والكلمة التي تشبع الذهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإنه إن قدم خبزًا للشعب لا يستطيع أن يقدم ذات الخبزة لكل الحاضرين، أما الكلمة فيقدمها للكل، وتستقبلها أذهان جميع الشعب بالكامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]حقًا عجيبة هي كلمة الإنسان يقدمها ليسمعها الكل بلا نقص، فكم تكون كلمة الله الخالق؟[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن كنت أود أن  أطعمكم فلا أملأ أذهانكم بل بطونكم، وأقدم لكم خبزًا لأشبعها بها، أما  تقسمون الخبز فيما بينكم؟ هل يمكن لخبزي أن يأتي إلى كل واحدٍ منكم؟ فإن  ناله أحد لا ينال البقية شيئًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن الآن انظروا، فإني أتحدث وأنتم جميعًا تستقبلون الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]موقع الأنبا تكلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا، ليس فقط جميعكم تستقبلونها، وإنما أيضًا الكل يستقبلون الكلمة بالكامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يا لعجب كلمتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]! [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فماذا عن كلمة الله؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]استمعوا أيضًا، إني أتحدث ما أنطق به فيأتي إليكم الكلام ولا يفارقني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يبلغ إليكم ولا ينفصل عني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قبل أن أتكلم كنت أملك الكلمة ولم تكن لديكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد تكلمت وبدأتم تنالونها دون أن أفقد شيئًا منها[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يا لعجب كلمتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]! [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فماذا تكون إذن كلمة الله؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]![80][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أغسطينوس[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يا لكم من  أغبياء، تتحدثون كمن لا يميزون بين الكلمة المنطوق بها والكلمة الإلهي،  الثابت سرمديًّا، مولود من الآب؛ أقول أنه مولود وليس فقط منطوق به[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي لا يوجد فيه مقاطع كلمات، بل كمال اللاهوت السرمدي، والحياة التي بلا نهاية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]كو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]19:1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9:2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4:3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4:1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]26:5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]25:11[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]6:14[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ رؤ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]18:1)[81].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أمبروسيوس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان الكلمة،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والكلمة كان عند الله،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان الكلمة الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [1].[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]جاءت هذه العبارة في ثلاثة مقاطع موزونة موسيقيًا في اللغة العبرية، حيث يتكرر في الثلاثة الاسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والفعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا الفعل يدل على الكينونة الدائمة القائمة في البدء لا على الزمن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في هذه المقاطع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان الكلمة في البدء، وكان مع الله، وكان هو الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدأ سفر التكوين بعبارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في البدء خلق الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أي أنه يتكلم عن بداية المخلوقات، أي بدء الزمن بالخلقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أماالبدء في إنجيل يوحنا فهو ما قبل الخلق والزمن والتاريخ، حيث لم يوجد سوي الله الكائن بذاته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يبدأ ببداية الكينونة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي أن الكلمة أزلي هو بدأ بما لا بداية له[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد كرر الرسول هذا الفكر حين قال الرب لليهود[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]25:8)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أي أنا الكائن المتكلم في الأصل أو منذ الأزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جاء أيضًا في بداية رسالته الأولى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" (1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1:1). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد قال أيضًا للجموع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يري يومي فرأي وفرح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" (56:8[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]58).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]قدم *العلامة أوريجينوس* معانً كثيرة لكلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]البدء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، كما ميز بين البدء في علاقته بالخالق، والبدء في علاقته بالخليقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه البدء بكونه حكمة الله وقوة الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]١ كو ١[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]٢٤[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يؤكد الرسول أن الكلمة هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ليس فقط قبل التجسد بل قبل كل الأزمنة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جاء العالم إلى الوجود بخلقه من البدء، أما الكلمة *فكان موجودًا في البدء*، أي قبل الأزمنة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد عبر المرتل عن أزلية الله أنه قبل وجود الجبال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]مز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2:90[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ أم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]23:8).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]إنه مع الله، فلا يظن أحد أن الإيمان بالكلمة يسحبه عن الله، وكان الكلمة عند الله إذ لا ينفصل عنه قط، من ذات جوهره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]عب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3:1). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو موضوع سروره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5:17)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ابن محبته [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]أم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]30:8).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يتساءل *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][82] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يبدأ الإنجيلي بالحديث عن الآب، بل بدأه بالابن الوحيد الجنس، ولماذا لم يبدأ بدعوته الابن الوحيد الجنس بل الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويجيب على ذلك بأنه بدأ بالإعلان عن شخص السيد المسيح بكونه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المتجسد، ليتحدث بفيض فيما بعد أنه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يؤكد الوحدة، ولقب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الابن الوحيد الجنس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يؤكد التمايز، لذا فاللقبان مكملان لبعضهما البعض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويقدم لنا *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* تبريرًا لذلك بقوله أن الإنسان غالبًا ما يفصل بين الأب والابن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فيظن  أن بميلاد الابن حدث في الله تغيير، فصار الآب، ولم يكن قبل الولادة هكذا،  إذ نظن أن الولادة حسية مثلما يحدث في الخليقة، وأنها لم تتم أزليًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلو أن الإنجيلي بدأ بالحديث عنه أنه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابن الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لدخل الشك لدى البعض أنهما إلهان منفصلان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذا بدأ باللقب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي لا يتخيل الإنسان أنه منفصل عن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يدعوه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأنه يستعد للتعليم بأن هذا الكلمة هو ابن الله الوحيد، فلا يظن أحد أنه ولادته حسّية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فبإعطائه لقب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ينزع مقدمًا ما يتعرض له الشخص من وهمٍ شرير ويزيله عنه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد أظهر أن الابن من الآب، وأنه ولد دون ألم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]تغيير[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[83].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لئلا يظن أحد عند سماعه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنه ليس بمولود أيضًا، عالج هذا في الحال بقوله أنه كان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عند الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قبل أن يعلن أنه هو الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو يمنع أي أحد من افتراض أن الكلمة بسيطة كما لو كانت مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو مدركة، مضيفًا إليها أداة التعريف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه لم يقل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان في الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عند الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معلنًا سرمديته كأقنوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك يعلن عنها بأكثر وضوح مضيفًا أيضًا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والكلمة كان الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لم يدعه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بل أضاف أداة التعرف ليميزه عن البقية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة الإنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[84].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا التعبير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يعلن سوى الوجود[/FONT][FONT=&quot]being[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدائم، وأنه وجود مطلق[/FONT][FONT=&quot][85].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]        " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كان اللوغوس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وجود[/FONT][FONT=&quot]being[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تستخدم للإنسان لتمييز الوقت الحاضر وحده، وأما بخصوص الله فتشير إلى السرمدية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذلك عندما يستخدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخصوص طبيعتنا تعني الماضي، وعندما تستخدم بخصوص الله تعلن عن السرمدية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][86].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في أقنوم بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وكان الكلمة الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [87].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذ هو مولود فبسببٍ حسنٍ لم يجزم يوحنا أو غيره، سواء كان رسولاً أو نبيًا، أنه مخلوق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإن هذا الذي تحدث عن نفسه بتواضع هكذا خلال تنازله لم يرد أن يقف صامتًا في هذا الأمر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد نطق بكلمات متواضعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5: 30[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]12: 49)... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكنه لو كان مخلوقًا لتحدث قائلاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا تظنوا إني مولود من الآب، بل أنا مخلوق غير مولود، ولست شريكًا في جوهره[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن إذ هذا أمره، فعلى العكس نطق بكلمات تلزم البشر حتى بغير إرادتهم أو رغبتهم أن يقبلوا الفكر الآخر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كقوله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا في الآب والآب فيّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]14: 11)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]14: 9)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأيضًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5: 23)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضًا يحي من يشاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5: 21). " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5: 17). " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10: 15). " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأنا والآب واحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10: 30)[88].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أصابت الدهشة إشعياء النبي عندما قال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وميلاده من يخبر به؟ لأن حياته رُفعت من الأرض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]إش [/FONT][FONT=&quot]8:53). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حقًا لقد رفع من الأرض تمامًا كل آثار الميلاد الأزلي، لأنه يفوق الإدراك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وإذا كان فوق الإدراك فكيف يمكن أن نقول أنه مخلوق، لأننا نستطيع أن نحدد بوضوح زمن بداية المخلوقات وكيفية وجودها، أما *البدء* فنعجز عن تحديد زمن بدايته[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في هذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]البدء[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]Archi[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي هو فوق الكل وعلى الكل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كان الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ليس من الطبائع المخلوقة التي تحت قدمي البدء، وإنما عاليًا عنها جميعًا، لأنه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أي من ذات الطبيعة والكائن دائمًا مع الآب له طبيعة الذي ولده[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منه ومعه له السيادة[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]archi[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]على الكل[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس كيرلس الكبير[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالقول[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وليس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بعد البدء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يعني أنه لم يكن بدء بدون اللوغوس، وبإعلانه[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كان اللوغوس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *عند الله*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يعني غياب أية شائبة في علاقة الابن بالآب، لأن اللوغوس يفكر فيه ككل مع كيان الله ككل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][89].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خشي الإنجيلي من أذهاننا التي ينقصها التمرن، ولا يثق في آذاننا ليقدم لقب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لئلا يتصور الجسداني في فكرة وجود أم أيضًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولم يذكر في إعلانه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الابن[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حتى لا يجعل أحد اللاهوت بشريًا بنوعٍ من الهوى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لهذا دعاه اللوغوس، فكما أن كلمتك تصدر عن ذهنك دون تدخل لهوى، هكذا أيضًا عند سماعك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا تفهم ذلك عن شيءٍ صدر بهوى[/FONT][FONT=&quot][90][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أولئك الذين يقدمون لنا أية أفكار صالحة عن مثل هذه الأسرار، هم غير قادرين حقًا على التعبير عن الطبيعة الإلهية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]أنهم يتكلمون بالأحرى عن بهاء مجد اللّه ورسم جوهره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]عب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3:1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، صورة اللّه، *وفي البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان اللّه* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1:1). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كل هذه التعبيرات تبدو لنا نحن الذين لم نرَ الطبيعة الإلهية مثل الذهب من هذا الكنز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولكن بالنسبة لهؤلاء القادرين على رؤية الحقيقة، فإنها شبه الذهب وليست ذهبًا لامعًا، إنها ذهب مع جمان من فضة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]نش [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1: 11). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن الفضة كما يقول الكتاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لسان الصديق فضة مختارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]أم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]20:10)" .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]هنا نتكشف أن الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم نحاول أن ندركه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فهمنا للطبيعة الإلهية يشبه ما نهدف إليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن أحدًا ما لم يرها ولا يستطيع أن يراها، ولكن خلال مرآة ولغز [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]12:13).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]إنها تعطينا انعكاسًا لما نفكر فيه، أي انعكاس موجود في الروح بصورة معينة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]كل كلمة تمثل هذه المفاهيم تشبه نقطة ينقصها أن تمتد، حيث إنها قاصرة عن التعبير عما في العقل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وكل كلمة تقال كمحاولة للتعبير عن اللّه تبدو مثل  نقطة صغيرة غير قادرة للامتداد لتتناسب مع الغرض، إذ تقاد خلال مثل هذه  المفاهيم لإدراك ما لا يمكن إدراكه سوى خلال الإيمان بها أن تقيم ذاتيًا  طبيعة تفوق كل ذكاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][91].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس غريغوريوس النيسي[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يُدعى الكلمة والابن وقوة الله وحكمة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] لأنه بلا عيب، و*القوة* لأنه كامل، و*الابن* لأنه مولود من الآب، و*الحكمة* لأنه واحد مع الآب في السرمدية، واحد في اللاهوت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ليس أن الآب أقنوم واحد مع الابن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذ يوجد تمايز واضح بين الآب والابن يأتي من الولادة، هكذا المسيح هو إله من إله، خالد من خالد، كامل من كامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][92].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أمبروسيوس[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يوجد الله الواحد الذي أعلن عن نفسه بيسوع المسيح ابنه، الذي هو كلمته [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللوغوس[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ليس منطوقا به بل جوهري[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأنه ليس صوتًا لأداة نطق بل أقنوم مولود بالقوة الإلهية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][93].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أغناطيوس[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]كانت كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لوغوس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معروفة لدي اليهود والأمم، عرفها هيرقليتس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Heracllitus[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حوالي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]500 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م بأنها العقل الجامع الذي يحكم العالم ويخترقه، وقد تبناه الرواقيون وأشاعوه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفي اليهودية الهيلينية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللوغوس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو أقنوم مستقل، تطورت فكرته ليكون مصاحبًا للحكمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]صوفيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحكمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9: 1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]18: 15). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذ ربط *فيلون* *السكندري* بين تعبيرات فلسفية ومفاهيم كتابية قال أن اللوغوس هو نموذج إلهي جاء العالم صورة له[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]        " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لوغوس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في اليونانية لها معان كثيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهي تعني الكلمة والعقل والتقدير وعلة الأشياء الفردية التي عليها تقوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بكل هذه جميعًا نحن نعلن عن المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot][94].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس جيروم[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكننا نعلم أن  المسيح لم يُولد كمثل كلمة منطوق بها، بل هو الكلمة الكائن الجوهري الحي،  لا يُنطق بشفتين ولا ينتشر متبددًا، بل هو مولود من الآبأبديًا، لا يُوصف  في الجوهر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه جالس عن يمين الله،الكلمةيفهم إرادة الآب،خالد،كل الأشياء كائنة بأمره[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الكلمة نزل وصعد، أما الكلمة التي ننطق نحن بها فإنها تنزل ولا تصعد[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ينطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قائلاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند أبي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]38:8).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]للكلمة سلطان، يملك على كل شيء، إذ أعطى الآب كل شيء للابن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]مت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]27:11[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،يو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]22:5)[95].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن كان قد وُجد وقت لم يكن فيه الابن، يكون الأب نورًا قاتمًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإنه كيف لا يكون نورًا قاتمًا إن كان ليس له بهاء؟ فالآب موجود دائمًا، والابن موجود دائًمًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البهاء يتولد من النور، ومع ذلك فالبهاء أزلي مع النور الذي يلده[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النور دائم والبهاء دائم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النور يولد بهاءه، لكن هل وُجد بدون بهائه؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لتقبلوا أن الله يلد ابنه السرمدي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][96][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أغسطينوس[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]يفهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عند[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معه أزليا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أي أن الكلمة مع الآب شريك معه في أزليته دون انفصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]        " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والكلمة كان عند الله[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ لهذا فهو أزلي كالآب نفسه، لأنه لم يكن الآب بدون الكلمة، بل كان الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع الله، كل في أقنومه الخاص[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]يؤكد *القديس أمبروسيوس* مساواة الكلمة للآب من أن الإنجيلي أورد الكلمة قبل الآب، ولو أن الآب أعظم من جهة طبيعة اللاهوت لما تجاسر وفعل هذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأيضًا بولس الرسول ذكر نعمة المسيح قبل محبة الآب [/FONT][FONT=&quot](2 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4:13). [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ترتيب الكلمات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخاصة بالثالوث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غالبًا ما تتغير لذا لاق ألا تتساءل عن الترتيب والدرجات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ففي الله الآب والابن ولا يوجد فصل في وحدة اللاهوت[/FONT][FONT=&quot][97].][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]عالج *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* اعتراض الأريوسيين على مساواة الابن أو الكلمة للآب بدعوى أنه جاءت الكلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا بدون أداة التعريف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وكان الكلمة إلهًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو ذات الفكر الذي يقتبسه شهود يهوه حاليًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد  فنّد القديس هذهالحجة موضحًا أن الكتاب المقدس أشار أحيانًا إلى الآب  والروح القدس دون ربط اسميهما بأداة التعريف، بل وأحيانًا أشار إلى الابن  والكلمة أنه الله مرتبطًا بأداة التعريف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا وأنه في ذات الموضع هنا ينسب للكلمة سمات خاصة بالله بكونه الأزلي، والخالق وواهب الحياة والإنارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلو أنه أقل من الله لكان قد تحدث صراحة عن ذلك حتى لا يحدث لبس[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنه لم يستخدم تعبيرًا يشير إلى وجود حدود إذ لم يقل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]له بداية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في البدء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بفعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحملكم إلى فكرة أن الابن بلا بداية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ربما يقول أحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لاحظ أن الآب قد أضيف إليه أداة التعرف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أما الابن فبدونها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماذا إذن عندما يقول الرسول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]تي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2: 13). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي فوق الكل إله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot])" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]رو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]9: 5)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]حقًا إنه يشير هنا إلى الابن دون أداة التعريف، لكنه يفعل نفس الشيء مع الآب أيضًا، على الأقل في الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي [/FONT][FONT=&quot](2: 6) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي في شكل إله لم يُحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأيضًا في الرسالة إلى أهل رومية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]نعمة لكم وسلام من الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]دون التعريف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]رو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1: 7)... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأيضًا عند الحديث عن الآب يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]إله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو روح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4: 24)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فليس لأن أداة التعريف لم ترتبط بكلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]روح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ننفي طبيعة الله الروحية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هكذا هنا وإن كانت أداة التعريف لم تلحق بالابن، فالابن بسبب هذا ليس بأقل من الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot][98].[/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]+وهكذا يبدو كالشمس ازلية المسيح له كل  مجد,والازلية من صفات الرب الخالق الديان,وكما تعلمنا من ابائنا العظماء  اهتم بالناحية الموضوعية ولا تهتم بزلات اللسان,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+وكان هذا البحث تلخيص لحوار فى البالتوك مع احد  الاشخاص الذى حاول جاهدا ان يثبت عكس ما قُلت ,ولكن باتت محاولاته كله  بالفشل,فلم يقدر ان يقف امام كلمة واحد مما قيل,واخذ يسب ويلعن بلا  سبب,فكان هذا البحث كتجمي لما قيل فالنقاش لاسكان كل لسان يود ان يعارضنا  فى ايماننا المستقيم المسلم به كم الاباء الرسل القدسيين[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]واخيرا اشكر كل من قدم لى يد المساعدة,اشكربالاخص  ابى الحبيب العلامة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولالهنا المجد الى الابد امين[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بقلم سرجيوس[/FONT]
Sargi0us
[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/FONT]


----------

